# Baby has HATCHED



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

So excited after several failed incubation attempts... Mother Nature proved she does it best. My Roo Bobcat and one of his girls penny are the biological parents but Jen my surrogate Banty Cochin couldn't be prouder


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Precious


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats! I'm stuck with an incubator here but someday hope my girls will go broody too. I'm told they do the job right!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww. Precious! Congratulations on your sweet new addition.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Egg number to has started. There are 4 total. 2 Ameraucana eggs and 2 banty eggs. I had no idea it was this exciting. I was dreing about them all night haha


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Both banty eggs have not hatched but there is life in them, thinking they may be delayed a bit. Maybe by a couple days.... Is that bad?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Give them a couple days, they should hatch. Cute chick, congrats on the hatch!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy happy! Good for you!


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

UPDATE... Successfully hatched egg 3 in my cleavage... Yes you read that right. Thought egg 4 was dead when I candled it. Warmed it up with warm water and washed it and it miraculously started moving. Should peep in a few hours. Happiest chicken mom on earth this moment


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Egg 4 has died. Momma hen refused to set on it so I kept it in my incubator and I candled it saw lots of movement but an hour later the movement stopped. My instincts told me to help it out the hour prior but I didn't. Thinking back I should have but helping an egg hatch is so frowned upon. Poor little one was working on the wrong end, I suspected this but still ignored my gut. I am devastated and feel silly for being this sad. It was a beautiful grey banty Cochin just like his momma


----------

